# random leg course



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

could somebody please define this for me?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Random leg racing is long distance, or point-to-point racing, or races around fixed marks without regard to wind direction.

PHRF History


----------

